# 1900s bottle and a Riker White Glass jar



## danhattan36 (Oct 8, 2010)

Doing an excavation at a jobsite in Massachusetts and we're hitting a graveyard of bottles, old shoes, and jars. I came across what appeared to be a jar lid earlier this week, then found the matching jar today. It's white glass and is labeled "Riker New York" on the jar. It looks a lot a vaseline/petroleum jar. I only have this crappy cell phone picture to show until I get home and take a picture with my camera. I also found a bunch of great cobalt drug bottles, a few listerine bottles, some pitchers, etc. A few of them are corked and still have product in them! Anyway, here are the pics of the white glass jar:

 https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o99/teleking36/IMG00655.jpg

 https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o99/teleking36/IMG00656.jpg


----------



## bottle109 (Oct 8, 2010)

If you find a pocket ,better off digging with a shovel could break some nice bottles .


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome Dan,







 "1923 Riker's Drug Store Interior showing soda fountain, early Coca Cola advertising, Horlick's, Fountain Signs for ice cream sundaes and more." From.









 "Riker Drug Stores
 In 1914, the Riker-Hegeman Corporation of New York was a drug store chain with 105 stores It was growing at the rate of more than 
 three stores per month. The average druggist turned over theie inventory three or four times per year, while the Riker-Hegeman chain 
 claimed twelve." From.

 It might have contained a cream, perhap their Violet Cerate.

 Here's a bit on their 1910 Storefront Display.

 Here's hoping you are rescuing a lot of great glass from that excavation. We'd love to see more photos of your discoveries.


----------



## danhattan36 (Oct 12, 2010)

here's a few other interesting pieces from the site...


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Dan,

 You got some splaining to do man... Is that a chamber pot with the "Go way back" on the side? Is the Goo Goo Eye on the interior of the pot? Does it have a maker's mark on the base?  I believe that the "Goo Goo Eyes" has a TOC derivation.

 Amazing that those light bulbs survive, isn't it...


----------



## danhattan36 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes it has the "Go Way Back" on the outer face of the cup and the Goo Goo Eye stamped in the inside bottom of the cup. There appears to be some sort of maker's mark on the bottom, but it's very rough and may have worn away.

 My uncle (who I'm working with on the site) was able to determine that it's of German descent, but we don't have any indication as to the manufacturer's date.

 He also dug a Glen Garry whiskey bottle in excellent condition with the cork still in it two days ago. I'll try and get pictures of that.


----------



## danhattan36 (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's an ebay listing I found that is the most similar to what we have discovered, except our cup does not have the "and sit down" part of the phrase, and it doesn't appear that it was rubbed off or missing...

 http://cgi.ebay.com/C-1920-German-Luster-MINIATURE-Childs-POTTY-GooGoo-Eye-/270645324159#ht_500wt_922


----------



## suzanne (Oct 13, 2010)

Holy cats!


----------



## danhattan36 (Oct 14, 2010)

here's a small portion of the collection that i'm keeping for myself. it's growing by about 2-3 bottles a day, but i'm being kind of picky because i don't have the space to keep these like my uncle does. he's currently got about 10 milk crates full of bottles.






 From left to right: very small Larkin Co. Buffalo white glass jar, unmarked 3 ounce cobalt ink jar, unmarked 1/2 ounce cobalt bottle with cork and approximately 1/2 full with what appears to be the original product, small Foss Fruit Flavor Extract bottle corked with product, Brother John's Medicine bottle Lowell MA, NuJol bottle, small Bell-Ans amber bottle, Atlas E-Z Seal with original glass lid, Lambert's Listerine (x2) one corked with product, large The Great Atlantic & Pacific Tea Company bottle, Burnett's flavor extract bottle, unmarked bottle corked with product, unmarked medium-small jug, unmarked oil/vinegar pourer???, John R Poor medicine bottle??, A.S. Hinds Portland ME bottle, Chas H Fletcher's Castoria bottle corked with 1/3 product


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 14, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  danhattan36
> 
> here's a small portion of the collection that i'm keeping for myself. it's growing by about 2-3 bottles a day, but i'm being kind of picky because i don't have the space to keep these like my uncle does. he's currently got about 10 milk crates full of bottles.
> 
> ...


 I think your last bottle picture is a Hand Cream![8|]


----------

